# Next Mac OS will be called Catalina



## Zenon (Jun 6, 2019)

and will be the end of iTunes.  

https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-finally-kills-off-itunes/


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 6, 2019)

So? What has that to do with Lightroom?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 6, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> So? What has that to do with Lightroom?


It _is_ in the Off Topic forum.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 6, 2019)

Interesting news for those of you who use Apple things:
http://dslrbodies.com/accessories/s...gital-photography/what-did-apple-just-do.html


----------



## Zenon (Jun 6, 2019)

I mostly posted because of Catalina itself. I couldn't install Mojave and wondering how LR9 will work with High Sierra.  I am planning in getting a new iMac but not sure when. I know I'll lose Office 2008 but Pages, Numbers and Keynote which I'm testing do everything I need. There are also some older apps I'll lose.

As for iTunes it appears, as usual, lots of disinformmation in the cyberworld about what is actually going to happen. Getting more info in the topic.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 7, 2019)

Zenon said:


> I'll lose Office 2008


You realize that this app is nearly 11 years old?  Antediluvian by internet standards.  Pages, Numbers and Keynote read and write MS Office files.  Some older Office Apps don't render some Pages documents correctly when Pages saves to a "modern" Word file format. 

The nice think about owning a Mac is the OS upgrades are free and come with  free fully functional Office apps.  Generally these are fine it you don't need to interact with a Corporate office standardized on MS Office.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 7, 2019)

Oh I know. I got a lot of good years out of it and never expected it to last. In knew it's death was coming soon. I was surprised you can still get a perpetual licence for the latest Office version.  I don't remember seeing when I checked it out several months ago. Still for my needs even paying that much is overkill.  I was checking out LibreOffice  until someone told me about those 3 at the App Store.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm using NeoOffice. Almost free and works perfectly for the things I do with it (mainly writing and spreadsheets).


----------



## clee01l (Jun 7, 2019)

I use the apps that come with MacOS.  I still have a MS Office subscription for the Mac but use it only when I need to send MS Documents to Windows users.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 7, 2019)

Which ones are those? Pages, Numbers, etc?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 7, 2019)

Zenon said:


> Which ones are those? Pages, Numbers, etc?


Pages seems to give me the most trouble the save as a *.docx format.  The Layout often breaks when opened in Word.   This happens most frequently when some  one uses a nonstandard format (that was acceptable with a electric typewriter) to create a page layout (columns, paragraphs, etc.)


----------



## Zenon (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Michael Naylor (Jun 8, 2019)

I agree iTunes is past its sell-buy date, but I worry how I will catalogue all the videos I've made over the years.  I've tried Plex and such to stream to Apples TVs.  I would like a real Apple solution for this that allows for keywords and dates to be saved back into the files.  Lightroom doesn't do that.


----------

